# Trek 7300 Vs. Gary Fisher Nirvana



## happyguardian (Apr 24, 2008)

I am new to biking and narrowed down my choice to Trek 7300 or Gary Fisher Nirvana.
Any ideas about the pros and cons of each one of them?
Thanks


----------

